# P38 Guillows kit



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a Guillows P-38 balsawood kit. This thing is HUGE! The wingspan is 40". 

My wife got it for me a LONG time ago, but I have done very little with it as I am not really into balsa models and it is kind of intimidating. 

The scale is 3/4" = 1'. Can anybody tell me what that figures out to be scalewise?

Thanks,

to(m)


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

machine shop to said:


> ...The scale is 3/4" = 1'. Can anybody tell me what that figures out to be scalewise?...


That's easy: 1'=12", therefore, .75/12=1/16.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

toyroy said:


> That's easy: 1'=12", therefore, .75/12=1/16.


Thanks. I did some mental figuring and ended up with 1/16, but I thought that was too easy to be correct. Go figure!

to(m)


----------



## Toolking (Dec 10, 2006)

New Guy 1st Post Their website shows it as 1/16.

Doing the F6F as we speak.


----------

